# Does it matter which guitar you learn to play on?



## sally_sockhop (Feb 18, 2008)

I started playing guitar when I was 11 - obviously I wanted to play an electric guitar and look cool and all that. But my mom made me start with a classical guitar, and I'm really glad she did. I feel like a lot less of a hack because I'm taking level exams and entering competitions and stuff; and learning more about music that ISN'T rock... which I wouldn't be able to do solely with an electric guitar.

However, I plan to buy an electric guitar in March; my teacher has been hinting that it would be a good idea for while. lol.

What kind did you start with? Did it matter?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i started with a kay classical from sears. 
when i started looking for an electric, only a strat would do
really there re no other guitars


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I started on a cheap acoustic when I was about 13. I really do feel that beginners should do the acoustic thing first. Electrics are great but it's too easy to get caught up in all the gizmos and gear.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

sally_sockhop said:


> Does it matter which guitar you learn to play on?


nope! as long as it plays well. an open mind is important with music.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

jroberts said:


> You should play whatever motivates you to keep playing.


+1. I started on a crap electric and less than a year after switched to acoustic.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jroberts said:


> You should play whatever motivates you to keep playing.


Agreed.

I started with acoustic and early on moved to classical.
I wasn't too into it at the time, but I got into it later.
Still there were times I wasn't as interested in playing.
But I kept going because I knew there'd be an electric in my future.

So it only matters that you like the guitar and that it's playable.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

You must not start on a red guitar. That is a must and I can't stress how important that is. I started on a red one about 20 years ago and I still suck. Getting better but, certainly not where I want to be in terms of skill.

Just kidding of course. I don't suck that bad. I started on a (yes you guessed it) a red Vantage Atak 1 which I sold about 2 years ago.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It doesn't matter as long as it's in good working order. A crappy acoustic is worse than a good electric, just as a crappy electric is worse than a good acoustic. A good set-up is a requirement. 

However, imho as a guitar instructor, acoustic guitar presents fewer mechanical pitfalls than electric, and these can be a nuisance to both student and teacher. My experience is that the youngest students get along a bit better on nylon strings but that after a particular age it doesn't matter much what they play. In time, most of them that stick with it have at least two guitars anyway. 

Personally, steel string acoustic was my first, followed by electric, both were el crapola brand (Suzuki and Kent), and both stifled my development. It wasn't until a good Giannini fell into my hands that I became a player. 

If I was to do it all again I would mortgage my soul for a good classical and either a good steel string or a good electric. Initially, the amp is a secondary consideration. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Mooh makes a good point - the quality of the guitar is important.

Not the brand name or the price, but the quality - does it play well, does it sound muscial, does it stay in tune, etc.

I started out on an extremely cheap and truly horrible "student sized" steel string acoustic that my parents bought at a department store.

It had terrible (and completely unadjustable) intonation, and action that made my fingers bleed.

I didn't use it much. In fact, it wasn't until several years later when I managed to get a junky tele copy (still an awful guitar, but at least I could fix the intonation, and the action was better) that I started to enjoy learning how to play.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I've never owned an acoustic in my life and I've been playing for 20 years now. I should really get one of those Kumbaya-machines one of these days. 

Jim


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Besides not buying a red guitar I agree with the advice so far. The guitar does not have to be expensive but it must stay in tune and comfortable action is a must as well. There's nothing worse than trying to learn a song by ear when your G or B string always goes out of tune.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> You must not start on a red guitar.


Well, when I was 5, I got a red plastic guitar for Christmas.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Once again MOOH is right on. 
I have been fortunate. My first guitar was a Suzuki acoustic which I wish i still had. Darn fine machine. I sold it when I bought my Martin thinking that I didn't need second guitar. What was I thinking???? 
My first electric .... some are lucky at love ..... 66' tele that I was fortunate to trade for. 

Times are changing though.... I have and seen several cheaper guitars that rock. My Tokai is an example. I just put in GFS pickups in it she's an awesome guitar now. All for under $300.
Even if you have to pay a luthier to set it up all of MOOHs points are valid.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I saved all my pennies and purchased a (red) Epiphone Les Paul and a 10 watt Marshall amp. In my opinion, it is better to start on a good quality instrument that works and sounds well. You wouldn't want to learn how to play the alto saxophone (or any other instrument for that matter) with a cracked reed and sticky keys, right? 

As for the great electric or acoustic discussion... well, I don't think it matters to much. I'm a big guy (tall, not wide :wink and an electric feels nicer to handle and play.

My $0.02.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In the summer of 1963, I bought a Stella flat-top, with different-coloured little fuzzballs on the end of each string. I eventually sold it to buy a little record player and some singles (She's Not There by the Zombies, Dance, Dance, Dance by the Beach Boys). Later in 1964, I got a Regent flat-top and learned how to produce fuzz-tones on it (a nickel loosely taped to the lower bout where the controls would be if it was electric), sitar sounds (remove the bridge saddle), and banjo tones (move the bridge back so it sits under the tailpiece; buggers up your intonation, but.....). In short, a whole lot of what I was later able to do electronically (when I stepped up to that plate around 1967 or 68), I first pondered and attempted acoustically. So, an acoustic shouldn't stop anyone from going *well* beyond "Kumbaya".

The short but sweet advice to go with anything that keeps you motivated is excellent and spot on, but needs some elaborating with respect to just exactly what does keep a learner motivated, and in what ways.

One of my principal guitars these days is a mid-60's Epiphone Coronet I was given by a dear departed cousin who died all too young. He got it for his Bar Mitzvah, and it was considered a "learner" model at the time. It was deemed a learner model because: a) it was cheap and simple (1 pickup, bridge-tailpiece, vol/tone), and b) it had a very slender neck that was made with 12 year-old hands in mind.

So, a learner instrument should probably pose as few barriers to being able to *control* the instrument and *access* what it can do. In my mind that includes a neck that fits one's hands, controls that don't require a degree to understand (if electric), and action that is low enough to permit unseasoned hands to fret all notes on all strings. That latter part doesn't have to be right off the bat. It could be the result of a little bit of bench time by the resident tech where you buy it.

Personally, I see intonation as a very important part of a learner instrument. As one works one's way through the Mel Bay or Ted Greene book of your choice (or teacher's choice), you need to be able to actually *hear* how slight changes to chords make a difference. They need to be properly intonated to be able to do that. Again, bring the guitar to a tech and get it set up and properly intonated if such adjustments are possible.

I suppose one can learn on an electric or acoustic. Neither is an impediment to learning how to play the other well. Where I would probably draw the line is that no player should be urged into using pedals too early on. Those first steps revove around understanding the nuance that chord choices and voicings provide, and effects just muddy the waters too much for that.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

jroberts said:


> You should play whatever motivates you to keep playing.


I couldn't agree more. I think the guitar has to be of good quality in terms of setup and stuff so you don't get discouraged by a crappy instrument. However, whether you start on steelstring acoustic, classical or electric should (IMO) be based on what kind of music you want to play. If you ultimately want to play an electric go electric. 

I've heard people argue that it's best to start on acoustic or classical and then move on to electric. However, I've always heard this from people who dont actually play and know what they're talking about. They say this because classical is supposedly harder to play so the transition to electric should go more smoothly. Having actually started on classical and moved on to electric myself, I know I actually found electric more difficult. For me personally, something about the classical/flamenco guitar just makes it fit in my hand and the motions come more naturally. Also, the techniques for classical guitar, flamenco, or other fingerpicking styles are completely different from techniques used in metal or rock which is usually played with a pick. You'll never see a classical guitarist bend a string so I don't see how learning classical is going to make you a better classic rock, blues or metal player.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I_cant_play said:


> You'll never see a classical guitarist bend a string so I don't see how learning classical is going to make you a better classic rock, blues or metal player.



Sure you will. You'll see vibrato, harmonics, pull offs, hammer ons, etc.

I get your overall point, but I disagree with the last part.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

zontar said:


> Sure you will. You'll see vibrato, harmonics, pull offs, hammer ons, etc.
> 
> I get your overall point, but I disagree with the last part.


but bends?? I've yet to see that. I've heard Paco de Lucia do it on the odd occasion but never a classical guitarist. Then again, I don't listen to classical as much as other stuff..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You live in Toronto, so there are lots of music stores for you to go to. I'd try out dozens to find out what you like and fits you best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey there *sally_sockhop*.
Welcome aboard!:wave:

Your mom's a wise woman. For me (and others),
your first electric decision tends to be based on
what your fav bands play. For me? SG (Iommi).

*mhammer*..loved your post. 


mhammer said:


> I suppose one can learn on an electric or acoustic. Neither is an impediment to learning how to play the other well. Where I would probably draw the line is that no player should be urged into using pedals too early on. Those first steps revove around understanding the nuance that chord choices and voicings provide, and effects just muddy the waters too much for that.


is probably the best advice I would've liked to have
known in my early years.

When it is time to shop. The most common advice
is throughout the forum. 
*Go into a shop and try 'em all!*


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

All good advice.

My philosophy : A properly setup guitar is an absolute must, no exceptions! If the kid wants to learn Eruption, buy electric. If he wants to impress chicks at a campfire, buy acoustic. Simple, but effective.:smile:

Anyways, it'll always come down to who wants to spend the hours practicing their craft. Even a properly setup guitar and other shit will never replace a person's will to learn the instrument.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## helmet head (Mar 30, 2008)

No.............


----------

